# GPU-Z Wrong Temperature Display



## namquang93 (Sep 17, 2012)

I've just got my laptop back from warranty, so I decided doing some test about temperature, and I got this







why GPU-Z temperature is different from others, higher about 10 degree than all other ones. Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2012)

It is showing your GPU temperatures. I don't see anything wrong?


----------



## namquang93 (Sep 17, 2012)

but GPU-Z said that GPU Temperature was 67, but others said it were 56.


----------



## temp02 (Sep 17, 2012)

Look at "GPU Temp. #1" in GPU-Z, that's what all the other programs are showing as GPU temperature.
I would trust GPU-Z reading over the others.


----------



## namquang93 (Sep 17, 2012)

show what extractly was GPU's temperature. Can you tell me what do GPU Temp #1, #2, #3 and GPU Temperature means, or where can I find that info. Thank you very much.


----------



## itsakjt (Sep 17, 2012)

If you monitor temperatures with multiple programs at the same time, the SMBus signal is conflicted and some softwares may read it wrong. So keep only one program to monitor the temperatures. Also make sure that no program is running on the background.
Also,
for the GPU, there are 3 areas where the temps are monitored.
1. The die(GPU chip), 2. Memory area and 3. Output area.
So make sure you are reading the temps from the same zones.


----------

